# What's going on?!?!



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to even write some of the things in this post.... but what do you do! 

Friday night I was out while the BF was home with the dogs. The oldest, Bailey, 11 months, is potty trained. The BF said Bailey ask him to go outside and Bailey peed outside. The BF came in, sat on the couch and said Bailey hoped up and sat next to him. He looked over, and Bailey was squatting and beginning to poop on the couch!!! :frusty: He's NEVER had an accident on furniture but the BF said this didn't look like an accident! I came home around 1am and went to bed, cuddling with Bailey and Sam (4 months). I woke up to take them out in the early morning and noticed the BF was in the guest bed. I woke him up to see what he was doing there and he said when he went to bed there was a puddle of pee on his side of the bed!!! :jaw: (obviously the amount of pee was from Bailey).

Why is he having accidents on furniture? Is it out of spite towards the BF? If he ever has accidents any more its on the floor in regular spots he used to have accidents at when he was younger. But on the couch?? and Bed??? Is he still jealous of the new puppy, we havent even had him a month yet? 

:help:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It sounds like Bailey is trying to establish his dominance over your boyfriend. You need to remove all furniture and bed privileges from him until he learns that he is NOT alpha to your boyfriend. Perhaps even have your boyfriend feed him and walk him, if this is something he would be willing to do. The more he realizes that your boyfriend is also a provider and alpha to him, the better it will be. The most important thing, though, is to banish Bailey from the bed and furniture until he gets his act together. Crate him during the night. He WILL complain for the first few days, so be prepared for that, but eventually you will see much better behavior out of him.

Good luck!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

We have been crating him since! We just started allowing them in the bed again. They were both in crates at night while the puppy was still new to make sure he didn't have any accidents at night. Now he's ok so we let them back in bed...before this! The BF has been living with me since February and I thought he had shown his dominance over Bailey. If Bailey gets loose outside, he will run from me like he is playing and I can never catch him, but stops and submits to the BF with a simple firm "sit". In a month or so Bailey starts his intermediate training class the the BF will be taking him to....hopefully that will help?!?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Training class with your BF should definitely help, but I still think that you should crate him again for now. Being on the bed again might have made him think that he was more alpha. Crating him should help, I think.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

A trainer told me that if a furbaby sleeps on your bed, he thinks it's his bed, and he is allowing you to sleep with him and he is Alpha. Same with furniture. So it might be that he doesn't want your BF in his bed. Boy do they have their ways to get their way!! 

My pom slept with DH and I for several years, but as she got more and more attached to me, she didn't like hubby being in the bed. If he tried to touch me she would growl and snip at him -- so a nice crate became her sleeping place. 

Hopefully, with your BF going to training classes, he will accept him as "master".


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh goodness. Im sorry for all the poop and pee he is causing you. I don't have any additional advice, but I wish you patience and I hope it passes!


----------

